

The Real Death of the Music Industry - api
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-charts-explain-the-real-death-of-the-music-industry-2011-2

======
simonblack
It's a bit like the 'Innovator's Dilemma'. The Labels are trying to squeeze as
much as possible from the old paradigms/genres, instead of looking ahead for
the next wave.

It would be interesting to see how much the Labels' share has shrunk since the
introduction of paid digital-download distributors like iTunes, Amazon, etc

~~~
api
I think it's worse than that. What next wave are you referring to? Everyone
wants everything online to be free so what should they do, insert ads into
songs?

I know people in art, music, etc. and all of them wish people in tech would
put down the kool aid for one second and actually look at what's happening to
those industries. It's not pretty. Musicians are on their way back to being
starving minstrels unless they have a patron or are so insanely popular they
can get by on no margin.

